# The difference between a box joint and a finger joint bit



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many people are unsure of joint names and that can cause confusion. Here are a couple of photos extracted from the MLCS online catalog to show the difference between a box joint and a finger joint. Box joints are square and usually on corners. Finger joints are tapered and used for joining two pieces of wood to get a longer length.


----------



## Thea (Feb 27, 2013)

Mike said:


> Many people are unsure of joint names and that can cause confusion. Here are a couple of photos extracted from the MLCS online catalog to show the difference between a box joint and a finger joint. Box joints are square and usually on corners. Finger joints are tapered and used for joining two pieces of wood to get a longer length.


Thankyou for clarifying that for me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike I was taught that a box joint is also called a finger joint and what you are calling a finger joint I was taught is a tapered finger joint. I saw an article in Fine Woodworking for a finger joint jig for the TS and they added that it is also called a box joint.Not trying to be picky but it is possible that someone might come across these terms in some publications.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I think Triton used to call their Workcenter attachment a Finger Joint Jig or something similar but it made box joints.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

MLCS are not the final authority on naming woodworking joints. The term 'finger joint' has two accepted meanings - the tapered version used for end-to-end joining (very common in laminated stock) and the non-tapered version used at the corner of a box. The latter is also known as a box joint and (not mentioned thus far) a comb joint.

Denis Lock


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The one for end to end joining is also called a splice joint.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Tough crowd Mike. There is probably merit to all of the comments. I always thought it was like you showed from MLCS. 

Regardless of what we each thought, there is enough confusion that it likely will always be an issue that needs to be clarified when discussing any of these topics.

Glenn


----------

